# The Winners Of Sony World Photography Awards 2014



## Lee Sweeting (21 Mar 2014)

Amazing  

http://www.demilked.com/sony-world-photography-awards-2014-winners/


----------



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## allan angus (21 Mar 2014)

every one of those would have gotten my vote


----------



## Lee Sweeting (21 Mar 2014)

I agree Allan, there all stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## three-fingers (21 Mar 2014)

The first one is the only one I don't really like, but just because, as a Fishkeeper, I think the editing is silly.

I'm struggling to pick a favourite out of the others though, perhaps "Rodeo". They are all so good, thanks for sharing the link!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (21 Mar 2014)

Some really fun images there. I think those Chinese cormorant fisherman must all be professional photographic models by now though.


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Mar 2014)

BigTom said:


> Some really fun images there. I think those Chinese cormorant fisherman must all be professional photographic models by now though.



Yep...some of them are...they ask for money before you can take a picture....hahaha


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2014)

They are fabulous but the horse fighting one doesn't feel right. If it were a dog fight would it still be acceptable? I wondered if it had been a chance meeting between stallions but the crowd would suggest not.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> They are fabulous but the horse fighting one doesn't feel right. If it were a dog fight would it still be acceptable? I wondered if it had been a chance meeting between stallions but the crowd would suggest not.



Absolutely right.


----------



## kirk (22 Mar 2014)

Who's that taking care of the ro in pic six, under the hut.  spooky.


----------



## NatureBoy (22 Mar 2014)

awesome link thanks for sharing, amazing


----------



## Lee Sweeting (22 Mar 2014)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying it. There is some amazing photographs. It's hard to have a favourite. There all so great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ourmanflint (22 Mar 2014)

BigTom said:


> Some really fun images there. I think those Chinese cormorant fisherman must all be professional photographic models by now though.



That fisherman must be in a million such photos, so hardly original and shouldn't have been part of a pretty good selection otherwise. Just my opinion of course!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Mar 2014)

ourmanflint said:


> That fisherman must be in a million such photos, so hardly original and shouldn't have been part of a pretty good selection otherwise. Just my opinion of course!



I particularly like the cormorant fishermen photos. I know they're not 'original', but the scenery behind is always, without fail, amazing. The photo seems to always, to me anyway, tell a story. Look at his face, and you'll see how he's done with his catch today.

The others are all great photos too.

Only viewing on my phone, but doesn't the water buffalo one entitled "jump of life", look to be a painting?


----------



## ourmanflint (22 Mar 2014)

IT's a good photo, maybe even a great photo, just not a "Photo of the year"

Just google cormorant fishermen guilin and there are hundreds of such photos.


----------



## kirk (22 Mar 2014)

Sorry ^ twin post.


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> water buffalo


Actually Wildebeest and I think it should have been called 'suicide leap' as it is so high but I don't think they are the brightest. Probably just as well as everything eats them.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Actually Wildebeest and I think it should have been called 'suicide leap' as it is so high but I don't think they are the brightest. Probably just as well as everything eats them.



I actually thought wildebeest.


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2014)

I like the one with the fat bird covered in mud. She looks happy...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I like the one with the fat bird covered in mud. She looks happy...



She's just imagining it's Mississippi mud pie.


----------

